# Lấy nghệ tươi ngâm giấm, chị em có ngay cách trị nám hiệu quả ngay từ lần đầu



## uyenlam (22/4/18)

*Nám da chẳng còn là nỗi bận tâm của bạn nữa nếu bạn chịu áp dụng những công thức siêu hiệu quả cùng nghệ tươi dưới đây!*
*Nghệ tươi có công dụng tốt như thế nào?*

Chẳng xa lạ gì nữa với loại nguyên liệu cực kì phổ biến này. Giúp không ít chị em trong việc "cải tử hoàn sinh" cho nhan sắc, nghệ tươi đích thực là dược phẩm quý giá cho công cuộc làm đẹp. Nhờ sự lành tính của nghệ tươi, mà chị em cũng có thể tuỳ ý kết hợp nghệ với những nguyên liệu khác tạo ra các công thức dưỡng da hiệu quả.

_

_
_Quá được lòng các chị em nên nghê tươi không cần phải giới thiệu kĩ hơn nữa._​
Với hàm lượng Curcumin dồi dào, nghệ tươi giúp da sáng tự nhiên, đồng thời cũng làm mờ vết thâm, nám, trị mụn hiệu quả, ngăn ngừa lão hoá, khiến da tươi trẻ, mịn màng.

_

_
_Nghệ tươi còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn, oxy hoá rất tốt cho việc làm đẹp da._
​*Hỗn hợp đặc trị nghệ ngâm giấm*

Nghệ ngâm giấm là công thức trị nám nổi tiếng từ lâu trong dân gian, được biết bao thế hệ truyền lại công thức "thần thánh" này. Ở ngoài cũng có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán hỗn hợp này, thế nhưng để an toàn tuyệt đối cho da, bạn nên học hỏi cách làm sau để tự thân làm đẹp nhé.

_

_
_Nghệ ngâm giấm là hỗn hợp đặc trị nám được rất nhiều chị em tin dùng mỗi khi nhắc đến vấn đề này._​
Cách thực hiện:

- Nghệ tươi được gọt sạch vỏ, rửa sạch, sau đó được giã nát hoặc xay nhuyễn.

- Cho phần nghệ đã sơ chế vào lọ thuỷ tinh, đổ giấm vào, đậy kín nắp.

- Cuối cùng bảo quản phần nghệ ngâm giấm ở một nơi thoáng mát, và đợi tối thiểu một tháng mới được sử dụng.

_

_
_Cách làm cũng không mấy khó nhỉ, vậy nên chị em muốn đẹp thì bắt tay làm ngay nhé!_
​Cách sử dụng:

- Dùng bông gòn thấm một lượng nghệ ngâm giấm, sau đó thoa lên toàn khuôn mặt.

- Massage nhẹ nhàng, đặc biệt ở những khu vực nám.

- Để hỗn hợp trên mặt qua đêm. Rửa mặt thật sạch vào sáng hôm sau.

_

_
_Sử dụng kiên trì thì kết quả sẽ rất nhanh mà đến với bạn ngay thôi._​
*Công thức nghệ ngâm rượu trị nám da*
Rượu nghệ có tác dụng kích thích quá trình lưu thông máu, chống Oxy hoá, dưỡng da trẻ trung, mịn màng, làm mờ những đốm nám, loại bỏ tế bào da chết, ngăn ngừa tình trạng sạm da. 

_

_
_Đây chính là công thức vô cùng hữu hiệu mà lại cực kì an toàn, thậm chí các chị em sau sinh cũng có thể áp dụng._​
Cách thực hiện:

- Sơ chế nghệ như công thức trên.

- Cho nghệ vào hũ thuỷ tinh và ngâm với lượng rượu phù hợp.

- Bảo quản nơi khô ráo thoáng mát, và đợi tối thiểu 2 tháng mới có thể dùng.

_

_
_Vừa rút ngắn thời gian làm đẹp lại vừa an toàn tuyệt đối, tại sao các nàng còn chần chừ?_
​Cách sử dụng:

- Dùng bông gòn thấm lượng vừa đủ, thoa lên da.

- Massage nhẹ nhàng trong vòng 5 phút.

- Sau đó để mặt nạ nghỉ tầm 10 phút nữa trên da.

- Dùng khăn bông lau mặt thật sạch bằng nước ấm.

_

_
_Vì công thức này có thể vô tình khiến da dễ bắt nắng, vậy nên bạn nhớ dùng kem chống nắng đều đặn nhé!_
​*Nám biến mất nhờ nghệ tươi, trứng gà, chanh tươi*

Ngoài nghệ tươi, chanh và trứng gà cũng là những sản phẩm làm đẹp tự nhiên tuyệt vời của chị em phụ nữ. Trứng gà và nước cốt chanh khi được kết hợp chung với nghệ tươi thì càng đẩy nhanh tiến độ công cuộc trị nám cho làn da của các nàng.

_



_
_Bộ tam hoàn hảo thế này thì thật uổng phí nếu chị em nào bỏ lỡ công thức ấy._​
Cách thực hiện:

- Trộn đều lòng trắng trứng, nghệ tươi giã nát và nước cốt chanh theo một lượng phù hợp.

- Thoa đều lên da và massage thật nhẹ nhàng.

- Để hỗn hợp nghỉ trên da thêm 15 phút.

- Rửa lại mặt thật sạch bằng nước ấm.

_



_
_Với những công thức trị nám cho da hiệu quả cùng nghệ tươi như thế, các nàng hãy mau mau ghi nhớ ngay vào giấy để còn kịp thời cứu cánh cho da nhé!_​
_Nguồn: Eva theo Thảo My (Khám phá)_


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Với hàm lượng Curcumin dồi dào, nghệ tươi giúp da sáng tự nhiên, đồng thời cũng làm mờ vết thâm, nám, trị mụn hiệu quả, ngăn ngừa lão hoá, khiến da tươi trẻ, mịn màng.


----------

